# Opinion on First Firearms



## mduffy (Jun 24, 2014)

So these probably wouldn't be my first choices for a survival situation, but when budget prepping you start with what you have. Wanted you opinions on how effective what I currently have is. What would be the first thing you would change/upgrade/replace/add and why?

Top to bottom:

At the top is a break barrel pellet gun, 1000 fps - no idea on model or maker. I like the idea of a pellet gun, especially break barrel as I can stock pile ammo cheap.

Middle is a Remington 770 bolt action that takes 270 Win ammo.

Bottom is a Beretta 9mm with 4 mags.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice start, now where is the 12 gauge? Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

A lot of people forget about pellet guns... they can take small game and are pretty much silent...



Reptilicus said:


> Nice start, now where is the 12 gauge? Welcome to the forum!


+1 ...... A decent 12 gauge will be much in close quarters than any of the above guns.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

mduffy said:


> View attachment 5950
> 
> 
> So these probably wouldn't be my first choices for a survival situation, but when budget prepping you start with what you have. Wanted you opinions on how effective what I currently have is. What would be the first thing you would change/upgrade/replace/add and why?
> ...


first JEALOUS!!!

second all are legal in oz

third its time for a fishing trip 

and 4th... I'M JEALOUS!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A good shotgun, a long gun along the lines of an AR or AK (AK is not my cup of tea). But most important is learning to handle any firearm to use it to is full potential. otherwise your just holding for its next owner. (I stole that from someone here)


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey dude...you don;t need much more...the pellet gun is great for small game....hell you can kill a man with it if needs be...close in. But great for small game... The rifle is dead on right for medium to larger game. Shot placement matters...the handgun is the most common caliber and will do the job...don;t believe all that stopping power BS. a nine in the mind is just as kind. Now....buy ammo///maybe a Bow... and a shot gun if your wanting fowl as part of your plan. I'm good ..but I can't get a bird with a rifle or handgun in flight at 25 yards without a shotgun.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Good. Utilitarian, fairly quiet, a small game getter, easy to maintain. Inexpensive.

Good. Well built rifle, only difference is it doesn't have the higher end "fit and finish" of the 700's, accurate, and a good caliber for medium/large game (2 legged or 4). Inexpensive.

Bad. I hate the Model 92. Worst gun I ever owned. Bought it new. Traded it for a single shot .22/.410 combo and a brick of ammo. I felt like I got the better deal even after eating $400. I'm in "that" camp. 

As others said, a decent, no frills 12 gauge, I'm currently sporting a Stevens 320 Security Model that I'm perfectly happy with. Mossberg makes some budget shotguns as well. 

Also, consider a .22 semi-auto. I have a Marlin 795 with a set of Tech Sights that I absolutely love. It's lightweight, can be had for around $150 or so, and the sights are about $70, but WELL WORTH the money. I actually prefer it over the 10-22 and I've had lots of those. 

You have a good start! Welcome aboard.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

That pellet gun is perfect for small game, and a great tool to learn the fundamentals of sight alignment, breathing, and trigger pull. Don't knock it. 9mm is readily available to practice with as well (keep in mind a handgun is used to fight your way back to where you left your rifle leaning). An AK is a great rifle, cheaper than an AR and ammo is everywhere. I prefer aperture sights like those on an AR or FAL but thats my eyes. Save your money for a good rifle. If you have some buddies with battle rifles try a few or go to a range and rent one to see what you like. Any good deer rifle like your .270 is good for what is intended for. I've killed deer with .243, 7mm Mauser, 6.5 Swedish Mauser, 30-06, and 300 win mag. BUT… they are bolt action, slow to load, slow to aim, five shot rifles. Guess what, an AK, AR, FAL, CETME, ect will kill deer just as dead, and are better battle rifles. Nothing says you broke into the wrong house like a 12 gauge with buckshot. One of the best man stoppers out there, and also a dual purpose gun. If it were me posting this thread I would keep the 9mm and air gun, trade the .270 towards a battle rifle, and get a 12 gauge. My 2 cents.


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

Not much to add to what's already been said; other than welcome to the forum from Pennsylvania!


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

NIce job, you have the basic there. Just add ammo how much ammo should I have? Take what you think is enough and double it, then add more. again nice job on the rifles and pistol.

MOLON LABE


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

mduffy said:


> View attachment 5950
> 
> 
> So these probably wouldn't be my first choices for a survival situation, but when budget prepping you start with what you have. Wanted you opinions on how effective what I currently have is. What would be the first thing you would change/upgrade/replace/add and why?


I would keep those, each has a place.
I also would add a 12 gauge, nothing fancy, just a plain old pump action bird gun. I'm on a tight budget too, but have been able to add quality firearms by buying used. For example - Remington 870 Super Magnum Express 12 ga cost me $185 including tax and call in.
Then I would augment the pellet rifle with a 22 rimfire semi auto rifle.
Other than that you have a good basic set up.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good start, add a rimfire rifle and a 12g pump (like others have suggested) then a modern sporting semi-auto rifle then add one of these below. Hey maybe my sons will get ole Dad one of these for Christmas!
Semper Fi: Colt M45A1 CQBP Marine Pistol Review | Guns & Ammo


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

^^^^

Ain't she pretty!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, a 12 ga. shot gun would round out your armory pretty well.a centerfire semi-auto rifle would be a good pick later on.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

You are doing it right. Save up, buy a simple, pump action 12 gauge, and you are set.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You have a great start! the air rifle is just slightly less powerful than a 22 rimfire so, yes you can pick a used one up for a very low price. The 270 is as good an all around caliber as you can get. It is an honest 300 yard deer rifle if you can shoot. The 9mm is a little smaller than I would go but it is a good first handgun. You can pick up a used 12 gauge for a good price - the Remington or Mossberg are both tanks and will last a couple of lifetimes. Once you are comfortable with those then you can pick up your clip fed semi-auto rifle. Most would say to get that first but the guns you already have will teach you to make every shot count. When you get the semi-auto you will carry that concept forward - make every shot count.

I started with less than you have and built up over time. I got some great guns for very little money and you will too. Don't buy anything just because it looks cool - do some homework to find out the good, bad and ugly about each gun you get. Then you can decide whether it answers the need (or want) that you have at the time.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

i have a savage arms 12ga, the tactical 320 as well. it's a solid shot gun. i've had no complaints with it so far and it's on the cheaper side.


----------

